# big thanks to the Mods!



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

recently I've seen a lot of inappropriate threads pop up and you guys have been really quick to move, lock or delete them and punish the culprits. we had someone banned and I'm guessing some warnings were probably given out today. thanks for the hard work in keeping this place running. your efforts are appreciated


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

How come I don't see these inappropriate threads??? Someone got banned again?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I didn't see it either but I bet it was disgusting.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I guess it worked because I have no idea what you’re talking about regarding the threads. I DO know of the ban though. It’s funny how when something works....you don’t notice it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Work is getting in the way of keeping up with the drama


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I always figured Kanye to be an ass kisser!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

vadsy said:


> recently I've seen a lot of inappropriate threads pop up and you guys have been really quick to move, lock or delete them and punish the culprits. we had someone banned and I'm guessing some warnings were probably given out today. thanks for the hard work in keeping this place running. your efforts are appreciated


Can you at least gossip a bit about it?
Anything to do with stolen amps?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

tdotrob said:


> I always figured Kanye to be an ass kisser!


Considering who his wife is (was??), there is a lot of ass to kiss.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Verne said:


> Considering who his wife is (was??), there is a lot of ass to kiss.


Haha perfect!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I will never understand the whole big booty thing.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

This thread needs to get completely derailed so it gets binned like the Mr. Coffee one.
C’mon guys.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> I will never understand the whole big booty thing.


I think i get it. More to love?


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> I will never understand the whole big booty thing.


As the Tap say....More cushion for the pushin'!!!


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

LanceT said:


> This thread needs to get completely derailed so it gets binned like the Mr. Coffee one.
> C’mon guys.


The Mr. Coffee one was just getting entertaining.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> I will never understand the whole big booty thing.





tdotrob said:


> I think i get it. More to love?





HighNoon said:


> As the Tap say....More cushion for the pushin'!!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is the answer!!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

So many good songs about big bottoms.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The family wholesome grammy performance - WAP


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> I will never understand the whole big booty thing.


i sure do 




tdotrob said:


>














laristotle said:


> The family wholesome grammy performance - WAP


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> I will never understand the whole big booty thing.


Oh I do, long as its all natural !


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I will never understand the whole big booty thing.


 nothing to understand...you feel it, or you dont.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bv7HcYtnhIY/

for me, im immune to most Hollywood “sex symbols “...too small. I see hotter women at the mall....or at least, I used to.
god bless the inventor of yoga pants. Should be Time Magazines man of the decade.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> recently I've seen a lot of inappropriate threads pop up and you guys have been really quick to move, lock or delete them and punish the culprits. we had someone banned and I'm guessing some warnings were probably given out today. thanks for the hard work in keeping this place running. your efforts are appreciated


Agree and not trying to downplay the work they do. However, the vibe I get is they do not have time to patrol the place and can't really do much unless there are complaints (reports).
So perhaps people are catching on to how it works and using the report button more often.

And thanks to the mods for all the good work they are putting in here.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Lincoln said:


> I will never understand the whole big booty thing.


I for one love women with an hour glass figure and a dramatically prominent tail end. Much like all of the pin up girls and shapely models of the mid 1900’s.

I spent my 20’s launching my unit around the West Indies like a pirate.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

laristotle said:


>


You need to go outside or something dude. Enough already.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

numb41 said:


> You need to go outside or something dude. Enough already.


Yeah, guess so. I just have to find some dark glasses and a walking stick. lol


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

jb welder said:


> Agree and not trying to downplay the work they do. However, the vibe I get is they do not have time to patrol the place and can't really do much unless there are complaints (reports).
> So perhaps people are catching on to how it works and using the report button more often.
> 
> And thanks to the mods for all the good work they are putting in here.


I agree. Going all out here, but maybe they assume since we're all adults, that we'll act accordingly?? It's a shame that some threads get to the point of being locked or deleted. Start out innocently enough, but easily turned by a comment, and rebuttle.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I guess while I was still chiming in on the (potentially) offending thread, it wasn't off the rails yet, so I have no idea what really happened. 

It is good to have Moderators though. I agree 100% there. I have said before that I was very active in a now defunct guitar site "Vanderbilly" which morphed into "Guitar.com". Then the whole thing went belly-up. GDC is back, but not run by the same folks. Anyway, the Mods there were a little more active and protective, and would close or remove threads for far less than here. Apparently some folks from the site are part of a Facebook group called "Refugees of VB". I have NEVER had Facebook, so I do not know, but a guy I still keep in contact with said it is out of control cause there are zero Mods. The political stuff, the hate, violence, weapons... it has very little guitar content now, but that was the reason for it initially. 

There are a lot of rules... everywhere. We can't possibly know them all. The Mods make judgment calls on things we may or may not fully understand, but I trust it's all for the better good of the site and overall experience for everyone. (Here anyway, cause it's not my life, it's just a guitar site... perspective!!) 

We are (mostly) all adults, and should act accordingly. But what does that even mean? I should act the same as the guy in the office next door?? I hate that guy! He's two-faced and backstabbing! The day I act like him, I'm gonna top myself. 

_The most dangerous thing a person can do is believe someone else thinks the exact same way you do_. 

Don't know where I read that, but I think it applies.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Diablo said:


> god bless the inventor of yoga pants. Should be Time Magazines man of the decade.


His name is Chip Wilson, Canadian founder of the Lululemon Athletica apparel company, and I too think he has given about half the world's population a great gift.

However instead of being celebrated he has been vilified and driven out of his company for offending women. His offense? He suggested that there are some women who probably should not wear his company's yoga pants. He was talking about obese women, but didn't say that. What a monster!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

some people can turn any thread or any comment no matter how light or fun into a wheel to grind their axe on. I would hate to be someone that bitter.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

boyscout said:


> His name is Chip Wilson, Canadian founder of the Lululemon Athletica apparel company, and I too think he has given about half the world's population a great gift.
> 
> However instead of being celebrated he has been vilified and driven out of his company for offending women. His offense? He suggested that there are some women who probably should not wear his company's yoga pants. He was talking about obese women, but didn't say that. What a monster!


Oh ya, I remember that vaguely....big mistake to piss off fat women. You dont meet many meek ones who dont have big loud personalities to match.








Untimely as well, as fat women now have a lot of social clout.
Hunter McGrady, the Curviest ‘Sports Illustrated’ Model Ever, is Back | The Blemish 
(if you ask me, "curviest" is the word that should be in quotation marks above.

Ive been a shareholder LULU for quite some time...It wasnt that long ago that another CEO there, a frenchman I believe, was let go for "improprieties" as well. fashion is likely an industry where being gay is an advantage in an ironic sort of way.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

For those of us who have NO IDEA what happened, can someone give a quick summary, including who was banned?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

boyscout said:


> His name is Chip Wilson, Canadian founder of the Lululemon Athletica apparel company, and I too think he has given about half the world's population a great gift.
> 
> However instead of being celebrated he has been vilified and driven out of his company for offending women. His offense? He suggested that there are some women who probably should not wear his company's yoga pants. *He was talking about obese women, but didn't say that.* What a monster!


I wouldn't necessarily assume it means just fat women. I've seen some super thin women that were not flattered by wearing yoga pants.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily assume it means just fat women. I've seen some super thin women that were not flattered by wearing yoga pants.


ya but the fashion industry loves them.
#thighgap
from lulus current site:












Ive always thought theres a bizarre disconnect between what most people think looks good in real life, and what the fashion industry says looks good. I seriously think it has to do with the lack straight men in the industry #diversity


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> ya but the fashion industry loves them.
> #thighgap
> from lulus current site:
> 
> ...


Where's the like, like, like, like, infinity button?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> ya but the fashion industry loves them.
> #thighgap
> from lulus current site:
> 
> ...


My personal opinion is fat, skinny, whatever, wear whatever makes you feel comfortable. Whether I think its attractive or not should have no bearing on what makes someone else feel good.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> Whether I think its attractive or not should have no bearing on what makes someone else feel good.


Here, here.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> My personal opinion is fat, skinny, whatever, wear whatever makes you feel comfortable. Whether I think its attractive or not should have no bearing on what makes someone else feel good.


I agree, but theres always someone judging/criticizing others, esp in social media. we dont just dress for ourselves, sometimes we dress for others as well.
And some brands have gotten so snobby that theyd rather alienate customers that dont reflect how they want to be seen.
On a similar note, I remember when some people felt Tommy Hilfigers brand was diminished when it became popular with the hiphop community....The Ralph Lauren/Polo types didnt want to wear the same thing "Fat Mike" or some other rapper wears.
Ferrari is also fiercely protective of its brand image.
Ferrari threatens lawsuit over an Instagram post of a fashion designer’s Ferrari and shoes - The Verge


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily assume it means just fat women. I've seen some super thin women that were not flattered by wearing yoga pants.


No doubt you have, but Mr. Wilson made his comment in response to criticism that a then-new yoga pant product revealed too much of what was underneath it when it was seriously stretched.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

boyscout said:


> No doubt you have, but Mr. Wilson made his comment in response to criticism that a then-new yoga pant product revealed too much of what was underneath it when it was seriously stretched.


i remember seeing those...they were almost sheer. Once went on a business call and the receptionist was wearing them...my team thought she was wearing pantyhose without anything over top....and she wasnt an obese girl.
I think they stopped selling that model of pants which lead to people selling them for a big profit on the secondary market.
ho's gonna ho.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the compliment.

Since this thread has gone dramatically off topic, it looks like a good time to call it.

From the rules:
[1] All posts must be on subject and of substance.


----------

